# Auratus and Tinc Differences?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Are there really any differences between auratus and tincs other than the commonly stated boldness of tincs?

PS: Appearance and species are kind of obvious, try harder ;d


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

In terms of care? No. In terms of building a viv for them? Auratus love to climb and will use all the vertical space you give them, but tincs also enjoy vertical space as long as they have stable ground to climb on. Why do you ask?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm looking at Choosing between them (and luecs). Cant decide.

Is it a better idea, when you have several tanks, to try to specialize in one species or morph, or try your hand at several different ones?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Leucs, tincs, auratus, galacts, terribilis are all pretty much kept the same. The most important thing I think is to get the frogs you want. You've cared for frogs for a while now, as long as you're willing to keep a steady supply of a variety of foods around then I don't see why you wouldn't be capable of taking care of just about any frog in the hobby. Sexing them and breeding them can sometimes be difficult, but as long as you have sufficient diet and space they will be happy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

They are mostly the same. Auratus are more tolerant of being kept in groups, just watch out for female/female wrestling and egg eating. Tincs are a pair-only frog most of the time, though.
Bryan


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> I'm looking at Choosing between them (and luecs). Cant decide.
> 
> Is it a better idea, when you have several tanks, to try to specialize in one species or morph, or try your hand at several different ones?


I wouldn't say one or the other is "better," but if you plan on breeding, keep in mind that you'll probably end up needing a couple of growout tanks.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

IMO the auratus morphs are more beautiful. Some tincs ive seen had a hunched back appearance. Looking at pictures of Auratus is what got me into keeping darts. Even though I love Auratus, I ended up buying imitators as my first species and leucs as my second species. Ill eventually end up getting some.

I like the idea of setting up a zoo of sorts, without a focus on breeding. Its all a personal preference. It all just comes down to space, time, and money.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

My love is tincs. Tincs are awesome! Some morphs of auratus are pretty cool, but my favorite frogs will always be tincs.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

My first were Auratus CR and they are quite bold. Tincs are also beautiful with different colors, posture and so on. Both good beginner frogs and have similar housing, tank size etc

Get the frog color, pattern you like because visually appearance is very importatant to stay interested in the hobby

I will eventually get some tincs but my next frogs will be Galacts


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok then, I guess it just depends more on asthetics. I already have a tadpole shelf and growout tank section ready!!

@JoshK: So, in your experience are auratus slightly more inclined to climb than tincs?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I have also found auratus to be more of a climber than tincs.
Bryan


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, one more question.

In your opinion, should I start out with just one 20H and put all my money into making it a star, or try to get "bulk" discounts and start up both simultaneously but have to wait 3-6 months longer than I would to get more funds?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

It's really up to you. Would you rather have one really nice viv with only a couple frogs, or a couple not so nice vivs with more frogs.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Teehee, I decided to go with the "nice" option. (although in reality the only real difference is I would spend all my money on equipment now, then plants, THEN frogs. Now I can do equipment and plants in one and have me a lil pair of frog(s) by July!!)


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Wallace,

I know a lot of the folks here go in for extremely fancy tanks and I think that's great, but as far as the necessary requirements for the frogs, I would rather have more simply made tanks and LOTS of frogs!

I have focused my collection on Tinctorius and have many color morphs now. I consider Tinctorius to be the "lap dogs" of the dart frog world, always out and about, and always happy to see me with a full container of dusted fruitflies. The only other frogs I have that are as bold are the P. terribilis, but they tend to sit around like little statues, while the tincs are doing aerobics in their tanks.

Good luck whatever your decision. Richard.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Wallace,
> 
> I know a lot of the folks here go in for extremely fancy tanks and I think that's great, but as far as the necessary requirements for the frogs, I would rather have more simply made tanks and LOTS of frogs!
> 
> ...


Good point, not every vivarium has to be zoo worthy.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> @JoshK: So, in your experience are auratus slightly more inclined to climb than tincs?


Yep, mine have always enjoyed vertical space. I had Auratus in a tank with 24 actual inches of vertical space and there were always a couple hanging out at the top.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I do have one more question. What is the smallest terrestrial (primarily) dart that doesn't cost a fortune, and is good for beginners?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How about one of the dwarf tincs?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought about Opayok, Suriname, etc. but it seems they aren't very common. Maybe Bahuikis are another tinc to consider?


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> Hmmm, I do have one more question. What is the smallest terrestrial (primarily) dart that doesn't cost a fortune, and is good for beginners?


I have had 2 male turquoise and bronze auratus living happily together in a 10-gallon tank for a couple of years. I could not imagine putting even one of my Cobalt tincs (or any other tinc, for that matter) in a 10 gallon. Of course, more room is always better.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I won't argue the point, but I have a fairly large collection of Tinctorius and many of my frogs are housed in pairs in 10 gallon tanks. If planted properly and provided with numerous places to hide, Tinctorius will perform very well in this size vivarium.

Richard.



ivas said:


> I have had 2 male turquoise and bronze auratus living happily together in a 10-gallon tank for a couple of years. I could not imagine putting even one of my Cobalt tincs (or any other tinc, for that matter) in a 10 gallon. Of course, more room is always better.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Like Richard I have kept many different pairs of tincs in 10 gallons for years and they do just fine. If the tank is set up properly they will be good in a 10g


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Wallace,
> 
> I know a lot of the folks here go in for extremely fancy tanks and I think that's great, but as far as the necessary requirements for the frogs, I would rather have more simply made tanks and LOTS of frogs!.


this not targeting anyone, but more than once have i seen people who DO go for more frogs and end up "skimping" out on some of the neccesaties like microfauna, good cover, drainage, etc...

just my 0.02


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

*blushes* Ummm, ok. Guess what?






A CHANGE OF PLANS TWIN 20 VERTS!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Now you're just toying with us!




Wallace Grover said:


> *blushes* Ummm, ok. Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hehe, I wish...


----------

